# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  More rafter bracket options?

## baileyboy

Does anyone know if there are other more attractive alternatives to the standard rafter to beam brackets? I'm putting a roof on a deck and wanting to make it look more unique.

----------


## John2b

Dovetail joins?  http://greatbarns.org.uk/barn_intro/...f8a4ae5_06.png

----------


## baileyboy

that looks like hard work...

----------


## Marc

You can make your own tie down brackets if you can do some metalwork.

----------


## Bart1080

Whats your construction materials for the posts, beams and rafters?
Whats your spans etc
Whats the roof style, pitched, flat, 1 center beam, 1 center beam with 4 hip rafters, ......
Are you going to line it?
             If its a flat or pitched roof, you could use the sandwich roofing with corri iron, insulation and underside liner all in one.
             otherwise cement sheeting to battens on the underside of the rafters
If not, have you considered rebating the battens into the rafters to minimise birds sitting on the rafter and crapping everywhere and spiders 
If you've got timber outside beams, depending on your spans, you dont have to use trusses.  You could simply bugle head screw the rafters to the inside for a flush look or have the rafters birds mouth to sit on top and hand over 600mm. 
Steel fabricate the roof - rafters and beams.

----------


## droog

> Does anyone know if there are other more attractive alternatives to the standard rafter to beam brackets? I'm putting a roof on a deck and wanting to make it look more unique.

  They look like the go but I have never built a roof over a deck with a metal channel as the top plate, can you give us details on that top plate and the rest of the construction ?

----------


## baileyboy

Its a 8m x 4m deck with steel posts. I'm intending to build an arbor style (see below) rafter system and potentially put some metal and poly sheets over it (custom orb profile).

----------


## baileyboy

One side will be connected to the existing roof by extenda brackets.

----------


## r3nov8or

Your first pic has a steel beam, your next, all wood. What are you using?

----------


## r3nov8or

If all timber, these guys have options which don't look like your regular triple-grip  https://burmon.com/order-now/

----------


## baileyboy

I'm using all timber. Just looking for a good looking bracket

----------


## baileyboy

> If all timber, these guys have options which don't look like your regular triple-grip  https://burmon.com/order-now/

  These look good. I'm considering painting them gloss black. Do you know where to buy these in Brisbane? I only going to need 22.

----------


## r3nov8or

Well, right down the bottom you'll find ... 
10 Eliot Drive
STAPYLTON
Qld 4207 Australia 
And a phone number   :Smilie:

----------

